# Enneatypes Most Commonly Seen With Asperger Syndrome



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm wondering what enneatypes are most commonly seen with people with Asperger Syndrome?

I'm guessing the following: 4w5, either 5w4, 5w6, and 6w5.

4w5: Most 4w5 types feel they are fundamentally different than the rest of the world and if you have Asperger syndrome you are to an extent different than a great many people due to the way your brain is wired. This isn't necessarily a bad thing as it provides some useful strengths -- most notably a photographic memory. However, people with AS are often socially awkward and have trouble fitting in. However by definition people with it have to have average intelligence and often have an intellectual streak.

5: Many Type 5's are detached and observant. Though people with AS are bad with social interactions, they can be very observant in certain respects and highly knowledgeable. Combine that with intellect that's at least average, strong interests, a photographic memory and you can see the result. Admittedly not all people with asperger's are hugely introverted -- some have normal levels of introversion/extraversion but many, after being rejected so often become withdrawn and prefer solitary tasks because the interaction is so difficult. 

6w5: Well you have a natural difficulty predicting other people due to poor social skills, you combine that with a lot of knowledge gathering ability (w5) and the desire to be able to predict other's behavior and you can easily end up with this type. Many people with AS have high anxiety levels naturally.

I have AS, I suppose I can act fairly normal due to years of observing others and kind of duplicating people and copying what works and what doesn't, and compensating for a lack of social skill with a fairly direct and straight forward personality which is easily understood without any difficulty.


R.C.
Remember, no matter how I die: It was murder; should I be tried for a criminal offense, I probably didn't do it as I'm pretty straight laced and don't even have a speeding ticket; should I mysteriously disappear -- it wasn't voluntary…


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I definitely agree with this. Type 5 makes a lot of sense, with the acquisition of knowledge on topics of interest. That plus the social introversion. I can also see the 6's anxiety as well as the 4's feeling different from others. 

As I recall, I saw a poll on WrongPlanet, an autism forum, about enneagram types, and 5 was the most common type by far. There were also quite a few 4s, and 6s, with some 1s and 9s as well. The other types were still represented, but much less common. Few 2s and 8s. Not everyone on that forum has a professional diagnosis, though, so we can't be certain about its accuracy.

I have not been diagnosed with Asperger's, but I have always felt socially isolated, and I can relate to quite a few of the traits. My little cousin has it; it should be interesting to see what type he turns out to be. He's like me in some ways - always getting in trouble for playing with his electronics instead of interacting with people. Seems like there's definitely a 5 influence in there somewhere. It's sad because he's clearly intelligent enough to be in the gifted program, but because of his disorder, I don't think they've let him in and are trying to put him in special ed instead.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, I figured it would be 4 or 5. I had a friend with Asperger's who was a 4. It makes sense. 

Aren't there mental disorders that correlate with every type?


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I've always thought I have Asperger's...no official diagnosis, though.

It's hard to tell if I am the way I am because people were mean to me as a kid, or because there's something inherently wrong with me. I wonder if it is 5-related, or if people identify with 5 because they have this problem?


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

5w6 sp/soc is the Aspie Architect .


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

_6w5: Well you have a natural difficulty predicting other people due to poor social skills, you combine that with a lot of knowledge gathering ability (w5) and the desire to be able to predict other's behavior and you can easily end up with this type. Many people with AS have high anxiety levels naturally._

I have a natural ability predicting people and have amazing social skills. I gather information for knowledge reasons, although i'm pretty sure my MBTI type plays a big roll in that also. I've never been diagnosed with Asperger's, or anything related. My husband is a 5w6 INTJ and doesn't have asperges or anything related either.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> _6w5: Well you have a natural difficulty predicting other people due to poor social skills, you combine that with a lot of knowledge gathering ability (w5) and the desire to be able to predict other's behavior and you can easily end up with this type. Many people with AS have high anxiety levels naturally._
> 
> I have a natural ability predicting people and have amazing social skills. I gather information for knowledge reasons, although i'm pretty sure my MBTI type plays a big roll in that also. I've never been diagnosed with Asperger's, or anything related. My husband is a 5w6 INTJ and doesn't have asperges or anything related either.


Yeah, I don't think 6s are necessarily socially unskilled. Being an ENFP probably has something to do with your social skills too. 

I don't think Robyn was saying that _all _5s (or 6w5s) have Asperger's. So an INTJ 5w6 could certainly be neurotypical. What she was saying was that among the aspie population, 5 is a highly probable type. So according to her theory, a lot of Aspies are likely to be 5s, but that doesn't necessarily mean that a lot of 5s have Asperger's.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

6w5, I've been investigated for it like three times, and no, no Asperger Syndrome. I'm apparently intelligent and weird, but I don't have problems with social stuff.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder because it is a neurodevelopment/neurological disorder if someone with Asperger's or on the Autism spectrum can be easily or reliably typed. 

I see lots of descriptions talk about how Type 5's can look like they have Asperger's but I can't recall reading that they actually would have a higher incidence of legitimate Asperger's diagnoses.

I see after a quick google search that many people with Asperger's who have taken a test have resulted in Type 5 - but does that have more to do with actual personality type or the disorder?

I have no answers for this stuff, just interesting to ponder.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, there are certain things I relate to in Asperger's. I possess -some- of the traits and I was even PMed by someone on here saying that they thought I might have it. But the big thing that is incredibly different is that I am extremely empathetic and although I may be socially awkward, I can still read body language and pick up on social cues. I just don't necessarily choose to follow them. In other words, I think it's due to the INFP 4w5 orientation and manifestation of character traits _lookin kinda aspie-ish_, but not necessarily being Aperger's at all. I think anyone who is highly introverted and asocial is often tapped as being on the autism spectrum in some way, just because most people think it's kind of weird and something that should be fixed. Kind of like how the sexual variant with it's oscillation of scattered and extreme intensity can be confused with ADHD. (I was given that dx as an adult by two different psychiatrists but I think it's incorrect.) No matter what, I'm so stinking glad I wasn't a kid now that people are so hellbent on pigeonholing people into these diagnoses. Sure I was seen as weird and awkward but at least I was left alone and not pathologized. 

This isn't to say that some people aren't honest-to-God-autistic and some people have severe ADHD. Both of these obviously need to be worked with/treated. I'm talking about the people who would be classified as on the edge of the spectrum who are probably in all honesty neurotypical but their parents or teachers want them to be more 'normal'.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

brainheart said:


> Yeah, there are certain things I relate to in Asperger's. I possess -some- of the traits and I was even PMed by someone on here saying that they thought I might have it. But the big thing that is incredibly different is that I am extremely empathetic and although I may be socially awkward, I can still read body language and pick up on social cues. I just don't necessarily choose to follow them.


That's exactly the way in which I diverge from the standard Aspergers profile. I definitely don't have a photographic memory either.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I know someone who has almost undeniable (though _still_ undiagnosed) Asperger's and I'd type him as an ISxJ 9... He's in his late 20s, so it might've been overlooked due to less information about it. Like, "Oh, he'll grow out of it" and now it's just normal for him.

Myself, I have _horrible _social skills due to other reasons, and I'm a 6w7. Admittedly, I wondered if I possibly had Asperger's, but... I don't.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I have asbergers and my tritype is 5w4, 4w5, and 1w2. And I have social anxiety. And I don't have a photographic memory.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I had a feeling about this on nines, suprisingly.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I really doubt Asperger's would come with any particular motivations. People have remarked on both my Aspie-ness and my 7-ness.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it's also important to note, once again, that behaviour does not equal type and so while people with Asperger's may often appearing 5ish or 4ish, whether they relate to the core motivations of those types is another story. We can't know if someone's core issue is competency or looking for guidance and support or to be themselves, etc.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I know an aspie 6.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

DictionaryBook said:


> I had a feeling about this on nines, suprisingly.


Why?
I would disagree, 9s have a focus on group harmony and are attuned to nonverbal communication. I thought aspies had a hard time with the body language cues...


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Why?
> I would disagree, 9s have a focus on group harmony and are attuned to nonverbal communication. I thought aspies had a hard time with the body language cues...


But since there is a neurological component, that can be explained away. What would matter is if they identify with the core issues. And not all 9's have a focus on these things, particularly if more unhealthy. But I don't think you should expect people with atypical neurology to fit some of the more commonly found traits in a type. I think they can likely still be typed, but it would probably look very different from someone not dealing with those issues.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

sleepyhead said:


> But since there is a neurological component, that can be explained away. What would matter is if they identify with the core issues. And not all 9's have a focus on these things, particularly if more unhealthy. But I don't think you should expect people with atypical neurology to fit some of the more commonly found traits in a type. I think they can likely still be typed, but it would probably look very different from someone not dealing with those issues.


Yes, but DictionaryBook supposed asp. would have a trending toward nine. Why? I'm not saying their deficit regarding interpersonal skills precludes them.


----------

